# Fast Food



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

In southeastern pa we recently have gotten FIVE GUYS BURGERS AND FRIES, I have been out west and have had a burger from IN & OUT BURGER. I got me thinking what are some other great regional restaurant?


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I need an In & Out Burger fix. The closest one is about 3 hours away.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I like the ol' in 'n out myself.


.......................................I've never been to the burger joint.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

#1 is biff burger
#2 5 guys
#3 whataburger (we lost all ours a year ago.  )


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

We don't have any good fast food, that I know of, in New England. ...ever since Arby's moved out anyway.  mmmm big beef and cheddar...


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

BTW, they built a Sonic down the street and I don't get the allure.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

If you're ever in Seattle - stop by Dicks. :thumb:

Dicks


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

When I was living in Quebec, I used to love La Belle Province.

The best fries and POUTINE you can find!


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I like the ol' in 'n out myself.
> 
> .......................................I've never been to the burger joint.


 I like the way you think!


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

I went to college in maine and i miss poutine fries they call them disco fries down here but its not the same. Any one been to a Baja Fresh? those tacos are great


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

HGFlex said:


> When I was living in Quebec, I used to love La Belle Province.
> 
> The best fries and POUTINE you can find!


Bet you were enjoying those fries until some drunk vomited on them.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> BTW, they built a Sonic down the street and I don't get the allure.


sonics food: sucks ass, i never eat there, well, every once in a while i get some tater tots. but other then that....there nasty!

sonics drinks: amazing. there limeades are the best liquidy goodness sense beer.


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

HGFlex said:


> When I was living in Quebec, I used to love La Belle Province.
> 
> The best fries and POUTINE you can find!


According to wiki: "a dish consisting of French fries topped with fresh cheese curd, covered with brown gravy".

Hmm. I see the Scottish are not the only ones who's culinary specialties are based on a dare.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

cubicdissection said:


> According to wiki: "a dish consisting of French fries topped with fresh cheese curd, covered with brown gravy".
> 
> Hmm. I see the Scottish are not the only ones who's culinary specialties are based on a dare.


haha! too good. lol.


----------



## jmouche1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Backyard Burger is an excellent place. Possibly the best burgers I have ever tried. I have seen them in Alabama, Florida, and maybe Georgia.


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotch Eggs I love those things


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Steak n' Shake. None in my area (NY) but frequented them in the southeast.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Bojangles'... I don't know how I lived without it when I was in PA

Cookout is also cheap and delicious.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

In N Out is awesome.

lots of other great burger places here in San Diego as well.


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> sonics food: sucks ass, i never eat there, well, every once in a while i get some tater tots. but other then that....there nasty!
> 
> sonics drinks: amazing. there limeades are the best liquidy goodness sense beer.


I agree with you 110% and in GA we have those sonics everywhere. My lady friend is always wanting me to take her there, but I always say lets eat Taco Bell instead cause its my favorite fast food, besides some Chick fil A. And Steak and Shake burgers melt in my mouth


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone ever eat at a Pollo Campero? My workers(20 El Salvadorians) talk about this like jesus has a hand in making each piece


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

The Varsity
Whataburger
Cheeburger Cheeburger
Tastee Freez
Pup's
Fatburger


----------

